# Restoring a Fort Benning Icon



## AWP (Jan 25, 2011)

I stumbled across this story thanks to a firearms mailer that I belong to. There's a lot of history in the restored house. Kudos to the USAMU and the Mellon Foundation.

And I'll point this out before Chop does, the Mellon Foundation is from Pittsburgh.

http://www2.wrbl.com/news/2011/jan/24/fort-benning-icon-comes-back-life-ar-1378328/



> FORT BENNING, Ga. --
> A relic of an historic era on post is set to be revived after persistent determination by a proud unit and generous contributions from those who understand the nostalgia of the old building.
> 
> The U.S. Army Marksmanship Unit will rededicate the USAMU Round House, commonly called the “Patton Round House” in association with Gen. George Patton’s time at Ft. Benning, at a ceremony Friday.



http://foundationcenter.org/grantmaker/rkmellon/history.html


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very interesting. Good on them.

I like the skeet shooting layouts. As we have over here, clay pigeon shooting. Pull/Call! Bang Bang!


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 25, 2011)

Those crazy madcap Mellons.  You never know where they will turn up or who they will throw money at next.  Kudos to them yet again for their charitable efforts and interest in historical preservation. ;)
Thanks for posting that up Free.


PS I hear they are wicked Steeler fans too.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 28, 2011)

Chop, you from Boston or do you like the word wicked? :)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








F.M.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 28, 2011)

Ive never been to Boston but Ive always said that LOL.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 28, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Ive never been to Boston but Ive always said that LOL.



I have a friend that lives in Boston and he says, and I quote: Thats wicked hard core yo!

F.M.


----------

